# Rolex Datejust two-tone/jubilee stolen in armed robbery



## Don Indiano (Feb 21, 2006)

Rolex Datejust, steel/gold, champagne dial with batons, jubilee bracelet, stolen near Paris, France.

Reference 16233
Serial number K163226

This is the one on top:


Thanks for reading.


----------

